# Surprisingly tasty spanish macks!



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

I've never been a big fan of mackeral, but on occassion, ifI wantfresh fish, well... that's all I caught (except for 1 lane snapper). I filleted them up and cut the fillets in half lengthwise, and cut out ALL the red meat. I then put the fish in a tupperware tub, covered them with italian dressing (Winn Dixiefat free, but any brand should work?), then squeezed a half lime over fish. Long story short, we didn't cook it until the next day.....it marinated for about 30 hours..... maybe that was the key???? Threw it on the grill and WOW....I was stunned at how good it was! I almost still don't believe it! Just thought I'd share.......tight lines!


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

I enjoy spanish, not a fan of king though.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

thats the only way ill eat spanish, but what we do is put it in a vacuum bag n sealit


----------



## FlyinEagle (Sep 27, 2009)

Filleted mine and cut out all the red meat. Soaked it in some milk and lemon for a good bit. Not to sure to the time on the soak. Rinsed them off added garlic salt, black pepper onions. No red ones, when you grill them they turn a funky color. And lemon. I cooked them with indirect heat and it turned out wonderful. Better than fried.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

You guys must be mistaken..You can only eat grouper, snapper, and pelagics from what ive read..oke


----------

